# Ken Shamrock sold Lions Den



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

Tony Galindo now owns the Frachise
He has brought in a Brazilan black belt to teach.

Cross Traing has just take it's next step.
Lions Den Submisson Fighting & BJJ



Top of the Food Chain. :redeme: 
Thats a Bomb.
Blew my mind!


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

U guy's slepping or What?????


----------



## PhilNvegas (Nov 8, 2002)

Thats nothing new bro.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, it's new to me. Then again, I've been outta the fight game for several months, so that's no kind of indication. Good to see them take the next step, years behind the rest of the MMA world.


----------

